# Our Animals Available For Adoption. LARR



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

*All are health checked and neutered before adoption. We will only home in bonded pairs or to a home looking for a pal for thier current rabbit.

Jet - Black Lop doe Under 6 months. HOMED










Muffin - Brown Lop doe Under 6 months.










Gamae & Fleur - 2 does under 6 months. Gamae has a deformed foot, she can be reserved but cannot leave LARR untill well. RESERVED










Sue - Brown lop doe under 2 years










ND - Harlequin buck under 6 months HOMED










Honey & Pepper - Orange domestic doe under 6 months. Grey netherland dwarf buck.  HOMED










Biscuit - Brown domestic buck under 2 years NOW BONDED WITH TREACLE










Summer & Angel - Harlequin doe under 2 years & Brown lop doe under 2 years. RESERVED










Ne-Yo - 5 month old black domestic buck










Sarabi - 18 month old lionhead cross doe










Lottie & Mollie - Lionhead cross does. 9 months










Einstein - Shy 18 month lionhead buck. RESERVED










Champ - 6 month old lionhead x giant buck










Albie - 5 month old REW lionhead cross buck










Tilly - Ex breeding Rex doe, 3 years old RESERVED










Wispa - Magpie lop doe under 2 years REHOMED










6 Babies - Around 2 months old, all females except Toffee

Butterscotch RESERVED










Caramel REHOMED










Fudge










Nougat










Treacle NOW BONDED WITH BISCUIT










Toffee REHOMED







*
*If you wish to adopt one of the rabbits in our care please contact Lucy on 07884 118 575 between 12pm - 1pm or after 5pm during the week (anytime at the weekend) 
You can also e-mail Lucy or the team on the following addresses:

[email protected] or [email protected]

We will complete a home check before you adopt a rabbit and we request that you complete an adoption form. 
Hutches should be a suitable size for the size of your rabbit so we would advise that you ask for guidance on the sizing before buying a hutch for your rabbit.

On adoption we will ask for a £35.00 donation which covers the cost of neutering our animals before rehoming.

Please note that Little Angels Rabbit Rescue reserves the right to decline an individual(s) should they not be deemed suitable to home a rabbit.

WE DO NOT MAKE A PROFIT FROM DONATIONS AND WE RUN THIS RESCUE ON A VOLUNTARY BASIS.

The rescue team includes veterinary staff members and we are a member of the Rabbit Welfare Organisation who are on hand with advice for both ourselves and the families who adopt our rabbits.

We are always on the look out for new fosterers and this would involve the potential fosterer completing a fostering application form and aso a friendly home check on the potential foster's residence.​*


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW. You have some BEAUTIFUL rabbits in right now. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: If only I could afford another pair!


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

hi i really like gamae can she go on her own to be bonded with my boy? also do you offer a bonding service as i dont have enough room and neuteral space at mine?

Boo is a 5 month old neutered male, dwarf lop. he is a house bunny


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow I love Butterscotch, although they are all beautiful. 

Me thinks Tink needs her new bunny


----------



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> hi i really like gamae can she go on her own to be bonded with my boy? also do you offer a bonding service as i dont have enough room and neuteral space at mine?
> 
> Boo is a 5 month old neutered male, dwarf lop. he is a house bunny


*Hi thanks for your post.

We will not seperate already bonded bunnies as this is unfair on them. 
We do a bonding service which would mean you would bring your bunny to us and the service normally takes around 4-5 days.
We do have alot of other single females.

They are;

Jet
Muffin
Sue
Sarabi
Tilly
Wispa or
1 of the 5 female babies.

Thanks
LARR*


----------



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

*...*BUMP*...​*


----------



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

*Honey, Pepper and Jet have gone to thier new homes this weekend. ​*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great news hope they'll be very happy!


----------



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

*...*BUMP*...​*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wish you were in Belfast! Beautiful bunnies there.


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

awwww u have some gorgeous bunnies!! :001_tt1: but unfortunately i live up north in wigan so i guess ill have to miss out ...


----------



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

*N-Dubz - RESERVED
Babies - RESERVED except Fudge
Einstein - RESERVED​*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww i love fudge I'm sure he'll find a great home


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

I am in love with Gamae 

She is adorable

I wish you was closer = (


----------



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

*Angel and Summer - Reserved.
Wispa Re-Homed
Gamae & Fleur - Reserved
Tilly - Reserved
Butterscotch - Reserved
Caramel & Toffee - Re-Homed
Einstein - Reserved​*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great work!


----------



## littleangelsrabbitrescue (Aug 21, 2009)

*All are health checked and neutered before adoption. We will only home in bonded pairs or to a home looking for a pal for thier current rabbit.​*
*Petal - Under 1 yr. Brown mini lop doe.










Bubblegum - 6-7yr old doe.










Thumper - 4 month old buck. Opal lop.










Buttons - 4 month old black domestic buck.










Sooty & Sweep - Black Rex buck & Tan rex buck. 
(DUE IN; look at the state of their hutches and long claws :cursing:, soon will be with us and in clean loving homes)
















*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sooty and sweep are stunning they look like they need a lot of love a good groom too!


----------

